# Replacement Options for old Light & Motion 11.1v Li-ion Battery?



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

I have two arc-HID Light and motion lights of which one of my batteries is now dead.

I love the brightness of my lights and would like to find a suitable replacement battery before I go over seas. Any ideas/suggestions appreciated!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MTBNate said:


> I have two arc-HID Light and motion lights of which one of my batteries is now dead.
> 
> I love the brightness of my lights and would like to find a suitable replacement battery before I go over seas. Any ideas/suggestions appreciated!


I was going to suggest buying a replacement battery from a store like BatterySpace and then using the old plug to adapt it to your light. The only problem is that it looks like the plug is more than two wires and is attached to the battery case. :idea: That means there is some kind of PCB inside the battery case that is specific to the light head. To do it right you would need the PCB ( Printed Circuit Board ) and the female plug.

Option two: Go to a store like "Batteries Plus". They might be able to open the battery and replace the cells. Batteries Plus carries the Tenergy brand of batteries but if you go there they do charge quite a bit.

Option three: Bite the bullet and buy a new LED lamp which could end up costing you just a little more, battery included.

Just remember if you buy a new battery for your HID lamp not only will it cost you for the battery but no telling how long that bulb is going to last. When it goes up you will need a replacement and those are getting harder to find these days ( not to mention the additional cost ).


----------



## Asahi (Jan 30, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Just remember if you buy a new battery for your HID lamp not only will it cost you for the battery but no telling how long that bulb is going to last. When it goes up you will need a replacement and those are getting harder to find these days ( not to mention the additional cost ).


I'm in a similar but slightly different boat. My L&M Arc light won't power on and it appears to be the bulb. I can send it back to L&M on my dime and pay $150 for a new bulb. Not sure how that makes any sense so I have come to terms with just replacing it. I just can't get past the analysis paralysis of the Gloworm X2 vs the Gemini Duo.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Asahi said:


> I'm in a similar but slightly different boat. My L&M Arc light won't power on and it appears to be the bulb. I can send it back to L&M on my dime and pay $150 for a new bulb. Not sure how that makes any sense so I have come to terms with just replacing it. I just can't get past the analysis paralysis of the Gloworm X2 vs the Gemini Duo.


If you get a new light, I'd be interested in buying your old battery.


----------

